
Show HN: Choose My Smoothie–- filter out recipes using your ingredients - prithsr
https://choosemysmoothie.com
======
prithsr
Hi HN.

I posted this on Product Hunt last week just in case you wanted a more
thorough explanation of what this is
([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/choose-my-
smoothie](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/choose-my-smoothie)) but
essentially I was tired of Googling smoothie recipes because I would
constantly encounter authors going on and on with their essay-long content and
20 different substitutions for each ingredient.

I wanted something where I could filter out recipes based on ingredients I had
at home, and get straight to the point. So Choose My Smoothie is that.

I find recipes from popular websites (and credit them) and let you filter them
out. Each smoothie page will only show you what you need to know: nutritional
facts, ingredients, and directions.

It’s a very simple concept, but it’s the first personal-project I’ve started
and finished in only a few days and am very excited about that. Hope you find
it useful too!

[https://choosemysmoothie.com](https://choosemysmoothie.com)

